# Parental order while resident overseas



## Ilysmummy (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi, 

Has anyone filed for parental order for babies born through surrogacy while resident Overseas? We are about to start the process but can't figure out which family court should we send the application to. 

Thanks


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

Yes, you can apply for a parental order while living overseas, provided you are 'domiciled' in the UK (in a nutshell you retain significant links here and intend to return). There's more information about this here (scroll down for the domicile stuff): http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/knowledge-centre/international-surrogacy-law

In terms of where to apply, international applications are heard in the High Court but you need to send the application initially to the Central Family Court in London.

Hope that helps. Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## Ilysmummy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks Natalie. I had taken advice from your firm before moving overseas. Now it's the process which is baffling me. I was trying to find out which court I have to send td application to - to start with. That wasn't easy to find. Thanks for responding.


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

No problem.  I'm so glad things are working out for you and good luck from here


----------

